# yellow rocket weed



## diggen (Apr 25, 2012)

I live in central ohio and Im new to farming. My alfalfa field is popping up with yellow rocket weed(Barbarea vulgaris arcuata Mustard family (Brassicaceae). Is this going to be an issue?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would think that you are close to first cutting and then it should disappear for this season. Is this a new seeding? We call it mustard here. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe thats what I need to do......tell some of the local "heads" that the mustard I stir up when planting is "rocket weed". I bet by sunrise it would all be gone.....save me from spraying.









Regards, Mike


----------



## diggen (Apr 25, 2012)

Correct this is a new seeding. I figured it would be gone after the first cutting but I wanted to get a second opinion. Thanks


----------



## diggen (Apr 25, 2012)

good idea as long as they dont send your field "up in smoke"


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Forget the "pipe dreams" , harvesting as early as possible is your best bet to minimize this weed problem. I've been hand picking this weed since I was a boy( I'm 63 now), and even now I still find a handful of plants every year. With the warm March weather, we started seeing plants 6 weeks earlier than normal. I'm pretty sure a small amount of weed seed comes in that bag of "clean" alfalfa seed.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Good one Hayguy. I have always thought that weird seed is in the bag. After a new seeding, I always get weeds that I never have had before. Mike


----------

